# LeEarl's Tuning DVD........ Update



## delawarearcher

can you give us a link for the pre-order?

thanks!


----------



## Campo

Ill be MORE than happy to preorder and wait as long as necessary.


----------



## marzomi

Me too. If you set up some kind of pre-pay site I will use it. Paypal's probably the easiest.


----------



## LeEarl

I used PayPal last time and it worked great for me ad most users. Easy to track orders and print shipping labels.

I will work on a prepay site today. Thanks for the interest so far....


----------



## oldglorynewbie

I plan on getting one too LeEarl:thumbs_up


----------



## cfdjay

ditto


----------



## AZkick-n40

If you take Paypal - I'd like one too.

Brian


----------



## delawarearcher

yep let us know when the site is finished or if we can just send you a payment over paypal! I want one from the first batch!


----------



## MysticFlight

count me in. The first one was awesome. Cant wait for the new one:thumbs_up


----------



## mikel m14

Count me in too. The last one I got was GREAT!


----------



## JohnAnderson

I'm in.


----------



## Bushy402

Count me in I would be interested in a prepay as well.:wink:


----------



## antlers21

Let me know when you are ready, I want one too. :darkbeer:


----------



## wkywtkiller

I'm in. . . been waiting a while for this one.


----------



## Bols

*I'm in as well.*

I would love to get a copy of this DVD.

Let me know when the link is available.


----------



## MO_southpaw

where do i send the money and how much?


----------



## Smokey84

Looking forward to getting one. Thanks for the update.


----------



## tjwood

Ready to buy one from the UK :darkbeer:


----------



## JawsDad

Looking forward to the next sequel..

I bought the last and it really was a God send for someone that could not hardly adjust the draw weight on their bow. 


If you need someone to host a red carpet event for the premiere, I'm sure we can set that up.. :wink:


----------



## Midlife Crisis

LeEarl,

You just gonna shoot paper on the video or are you gonna show us how you get those yearling does?:wink: 

You knew it was coming! I HAD TO!

Seriously, to those who do not have a LeEarl Tuning DVD: it gives you a lot of value for the money and I highly recommend it to everyone who owns a bow.

Tom


----------



## TCR1

I just watched the second edition again the other day. He lays it out simple enough that even I follow him...I need ot get a portable DVD player so I can have it at the range with me when I do the adjustments now though 

If you didn't get the 2nd edition, the third should be a must have for you:thumbs_up


----------



## illbowhunter

I have the last one but will definately be getting this one too.


----------



## Campo

Dude...
This is some intense suspense!


----------



## JawsDad

TCR1 said:


> I just watched the second edition again the other day. He lays it out simple enough that even I follow him...I need ot get a portable DVD player so I can have it at the range with me when I do the adjustments now though
> 
> If you didn't get the 2nd edition, the third should be a must have for you:thumbs_up



WHAT? A sneak peak? Don't give away the ending.. :wink:


----------



## Professur

USPS to Canada?


----------



## LeEarl

Oh yes. The third one is a must have. It has more info then the first 2 and fills in some of the questions left for the second. Lots of the same info, because it is all the same from bow to bow nad tune to tune, but I ma getting better at what people want to see and laying down.

Should be a fun time........


----------



## Brocky

*Tuning DVD*

I have heard so much positive feedback I would like one too, will you accept a postal money order in US funds and ship to Canada.
Thanks, Craig


----------



## BowNinja

sounds like I need one, too.


----------



## lbbf

It seems I keep checking this thread every couple of hours hoping there is a way to order one already. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Tconcave

I'll third that USPS to Canada notion!
Am anxious to watch it!

Tcon


----------



## papo

Im sold, sign me up as soon as you get back, def want a copy just tell me where to sign up.:nixon:


----------



## Professur

Quite a few dead links on your website, LeEarl. Big update in progress?


----------



## bowhunter2117

Sir I would be interested in your 3rd DVD and was wondering will you be working on any Hoyt bows. Your last DVD covered Newberry and Ross as I recall thanks mike


----------



## Moose1712

Save one for Meeeeee


----------



## Scrapeliner

*USPS to Canada*

I'll fourth that USPS to Canada notion!

As much help as ATF has been i still feel that "monkey see, monkey do" is the only method for me to really learn how to tune my bow, can't wait man. Oh darn i have to replenish the paypal account now.

Would it be possible to sticky the thread when everything is ago?

Thanks


----------



## oldglorynewbie

ttt for LeEarl:thumbs_up 
One of the guys that makes Archery Talk such a great site.


----------



## ksdeerhunter1

*I'm in!!!*

Please let us know when this will be available. Can't wait.


----------



## Jathinkysaurus

Sounds like just what I need too- how do I order?


----------



## Old Bow

*LeEarl DVD*

I am definitely interested in and would like to purchase the DVD. Thank you.


----------



## JMCFAN

Got the first 2....will get the 3rd. Let us know when and how:darkbeer:


----------



## WesTDC

I also would like a copy.


----------



## silver_yummies

Count me in as well!!!


----------



## rsb_924

i gotta have my copy 
thanks 
Randy


----------



## gussys

I would love to get one to. Looking forward to it


----------



## Doc Holliday

JMCFAN said:


> Got the first 2....will get the 3rd. Let us know when and how:darkbeer:


Same here.


----------



## SWATCOP

I'm in!


----------



## bkelley02

I'm interested!


----------



## SlipShot

Me too. Maybe my bow will get her first (60# Guardian)


----------



## jgregoire687

*Dvd*

send me one. Where do i pay?

Jerry


----------



## John Doe

I'd like a copy when it's ready! 

John


----------



## BowNinja

WTB already bump :thumbs_up


----------



## busterbrown77

i too would like a copy ... just need to know payment details :shade:


----------



## highdeehoo

*Me Too*

:thumbs_up I'll take one. Just let me know where to send the money!


----------



## Bow Walker

JMCFAN said:


> Got the first 2....will get the 3rd. Let us know when and how:darkbeer:


X 2 !! :tongue: I'm in for the 3rd one. Super tuning aids.


----------



## fishen_soon

LeEarl
Please count me in, the second one was great until it started skipping, I would like the 3rd one.


----------



## oldglorynewbie

Let's keep this up TTT so I don't have trouble finding it to check in.:darkbeer:


----------



## aj77

Count me in. I'd like to purchase the latest DVD when they're available.


----------



## owenf

Please reserve one for me also.


----------



## bowhunter0916

*Im in*

Count me in. Ya'll keep this page at the top so I can find it when the video is ready to ship/or he is ready to take prepayment. :wink:


----------



## Bushy402

Please let the madness end soon!!!


----------



## rhenj

Ok Peaked my interest, when do we get the link to pre-order?


----------



## SOLIDEAGLE

ttt


----------



## CA Bowhunter

I would like to get one. Blake


----------



## joaxe

LeEarl,

I would LeLove to LeOrder one when its LeReady...

Just LeLet me know!

LeThanks,

Joe


----------



## steerwrestler

i want one let us know when we can pre pay


----------



## coues

I'd like one too, please


----------



## steepndeeprmk

Me to.


----------



## JohnAnderson

Me three.


----------



## littlenoz

bring it!!


----------



## PaScott6

count me in


----------



## wiesmanr

i'll take one. need to know how to order.


----------



## Duranthas

So am I understanding this correctly that you don't need to buy the first two because the third covers everything they have and more?


----------



## MUDACORN

Please, Please Tell Me How!


----------



## Joe P.

Add me to the list.


----------



## Tnturkeyman

*Dvd*

I Want One!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WilliamsTD

I will take one, just send me the PayPal address and I will send you the money


----------



## ksdeerhunter1

*I want one too!*

Please send information so I can purchase one. Thanks, NU


----------



## oldglorynewbie

LeEarl Where are you? What's up? Are you having supply troubles like everybody else? Don't worry we will wait. Just wondering.


----------



## LeEarl

It is close. I have been very busy with extra work at my real job and have been working on my kids race snowmobiles also. I am sending the art work off to get printed on all the DVD's so we a re that much closer. I am working on the Master right now to get it perfect and then it goes off for duplication.

I have not forgot about you guys....... I will keep you posted better in the near future :wink:

Whoo-Whoo, the train in coming......


----------



## newbarcher

When they are ready I'll put my money in for one


----------



## uboofer

Thank you for the update. Ill take one once you get them in.


----------



## Tecumseh

*DVD availability*

I am interested in the DVD as well. I hope there are examples of tying serving and peeps, etc. Thanks


----------



## CLAYBORN

*bowtuning*

I would like one also PM me when the green light is on. 
Thanks,
Clay


----------



## oldglorynewbie

LeEarl said:


> It is close. I have been very busy with extra work at my real job and have been working on my kids race snowmobiles also. I am sending the art work off to get printed on all the DVD's so we a re that much closer. I am working on the Master right now to get it perfect and then it goes off for duplication.
> 
> I have not forgot about you guys....... I will keep you posted better in the near future :wink:
> 
> Whoo-Whoo, the train in coming......


Thanks for the update LeEarl! Don't worry we'll wait. Sounding like you better have a bunch of 'em though.:wink:


----------



## pikespeep

LeEarl,
Publish your PayPal e-mail address and start collecting the money. We know your product and know that you'll make shipment ASAP.
Thanks
d


----------



## oldglorynewbie

Let's bump this back up to the 1st page.


----------



## oldglorynewbie

Ttt


----------



## backstraps

Need one for the newb,:blob1: ME to ME to !!!!!


----------



## oldglorynewbie

bumb


----------



## mitchell

I want one. Just tell me how much and where to send.


----------



## lyfestyl

*Got To Have It!*

Just say how and how much...got a press ordered and have no idea how to use it!

Scott Holden


----------



## adventurejack

*Gotta Have one!*

When the DVD's are ready I'm in! Let me know how you want the money sent!


----------



## oldglorynewbie

oldglorynewbie said:


> Let's bump this back up to the 1st page.


What he said.:thumbs_up


----------



## hedgehog

bump


----------



## cdfirefighter1

are these ready yet?? i really want one


----------



## djreardon

Mark me down for one also. I hope there's going to be enough copies in your first run to cover all of us! :wav:


----------



## jgregoire687

Waiting.....
Waiting.....
Waiting.....
And I know absolutley nothing about Bow tuning.

Suppose I will need a bow press too....

Can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## mikel m14

to the top


----------



## Rhinos2

let me know, i would like to order. thanks


----------



## 07 brute

*When???and how???*

I want one too, it sounds like a good referance for all archers.


----------



## pierce

*how much longer*

So when will it be out. The first post on this thread said the end of Jan.


----------



## wkywtkiller

LeEarl said:


> I should have the DVD's back and ready to ship the end of Jan.


WHERE ARE THEY? Did you really mean the end of February???


----------



## Doc Holliday

Patience Grasshoppa.


----------



## bowhuntermn

It will be worth the wait, he does good work on his DVD's


----------



## souwest_ghillie

I'd like one too....could be just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## LeEarl

I know I said the end of Jan, but things got out of control for me here and I push it back a bit. I will have the DVD's ready to go out in 2 weeks from today. Just finishing up a few things.

I will have a prepay site up tonight or tomorrow so I have a first run number ready to go.

Sorry for the wait. I will also have a few clips ready and all the info that will be on the video for those that want to know this before ordering.


----------



## jgregoire687

*Dvd*

LeEarl,

You are the man. 

TTT....

Jerry


----------



## steepndeeprmk

Good news LeEarl!! 
The suspense is killin me:mg:


----------



## WilliamsTD

Will you post the prepay site address here?


----------



## cdfirefighter1

oh ya baby.. im ready ....post up so I can pay....:darkbeer:


----------



## 1HEAVYARROW

Good things come to those who wait-patiently! Chill out, the guy will get the DVD's out as soon as he can. You know it will be well worth the wait. Having said that, I must also say, PLEASE HURRY LeEARL!!!


----------



## AZkick-n40

Woohoo!


----------



## jgregoire687

ttt...


----------



## Brett Cantrell

Save one for me too!
Brett


----------



## KyBoy33

I definitely want on the bandwagon!:darkbeer:


----------



## LeEarl

OK Here you GO!!

This is the preorder page. DVD's will start shipping on Feb 26th. I just want to make sure I get a good number to start with and get the first batch out to everyone.

Hit the link and pre order!! Short Video clips and coming :smile:

Complete Archery Tuning 2007

Good Luck :wink:


----------



## delawarearcher

Got mine ordered, thanks!


----------



## AER

Just placed an order.


----------



## MO_southpaw

got your paypal sent


----------



## steepndeeprmk

*Order in!!*

Thank you!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Hix

*Order in!*

pre-paid thru paypal. Can't wait to see what I can learn :tongue:


----------



## MMM Archery

I would like to purchase one, How can I do that?
Thanks


----------



## papo

Just ordered mine, cant wait


----------



## marforme

Just ordered LeEarl. We need to meet up one of these days and do some shooting. Just don't bring McKenzie because I don't want her making me look bad.


----------



## gussys

I got one. youve got a paypal payment


----------



## Unk Bond

Well Iam still trying to get one .I don't do pay pal I can send a money order.Please PM me information to order DVD from.

Later


----------



## Gerry50

Paypal sent look forward to the day it arrives.Enjoyed the last one so this should be even better.:darkbeer: :darkbeer: Twice as good.


----------



## mitchell

I'm in. Paid up. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Bow Walker

Unk Bond said:


> Well Iam still trying to get one .I don't do pay pal I can send a money order.Please PM me information to order DVD from.
> 
> Later


I'm with Unk.........I'll need an address where I can send the US$$ in money order form.

Can do LeEarl??


----------



## tacomadm18

count me in..... payment made.......

glen


----------



## Topcat

I'm in through paypal. Easy!!!


----------



## Unk Bond

Unk Bond said:


> Well Iam still trying to get one .I don't do pay pal I can send a money order.Please PM me information to order DVD from.
> 
> Later





T T T


----------



## newbarcher

payment sent


----------



## ksdeerhunter1

*Order in here!!!!*

Can't wait. Thanks, Chad


----------



## jjohnson

*Dvd*

Payment Sent. Thanks.


----------



## JMCFAN

*Dvd*

Pay Pal sent!! Now I will have all 3!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello

I ordered 2 DVD's money order has been sent for 2.

Suggestion on shipping.
Now after receiving other DVD's and finding them shoved along with other mail. Into a very small pigeon hole box at my post office.
I related this to my post master.And he stated that if a package isn't marked do not bend.They will go there. Being marked fragile just doesn't work. Now if marked do not bend.The packet is placed in a box by its self and you receive a key and the box letter of the big box.

Later


----------



## John Doe

Pay Pal sent!


----------



## randal L

pay pal sent


----------



## Unk Bond

randal L said:


> pay pal sent



Hello


----------



## Bushy402

Payment Sent ... Hurrying up to wait again... Thanks.:darkbeer:


----------



## LeEarl

Unk Bond said:


> Hello
> 
> I ordered 2 DVD's money order has been sent for 2.
> 
> Suggestion on shipping.
> Now after receiving other DVD's and finding them shoved along with other mail. Into a very small pigeon hole box at my post office.
> I related this to my post master.And he stated that if a package isn't marked do not bend.They will go there. Being marked fragile just doesn't work. Now if marked do not bend.The packet is placed in a box by its self and you receive a key and the box letter of the big box.
> 
> Later


I will remember that....

Thanks


----------



## frontier

*Order in*

Thanks LeEarl lookin foward to it.


----------



## skrimp

payment sent. thanks a bunch.


----------



## Campo

*Cant wait!*

I cant wait for my DVD and my experiences that will follow!


----------



## steve-0

pay pal sent !


----------



## AZkick-n40

just ordered - is it the 27th yet?

Brian


----------



## bkelley02

Paypal sent!


----------



## AOArchery

Paypal sent.


----------



## chamokaneman

Paypal sent.


----------



## silver_yummies

paypal sent! Can't wait to get this incredible DVD


----------



## chiro

paypal sent looking forward to it


----------



## cdfirefighter1

payment sent... cant wait to get it.. thanks


----------



## sevenxbb

Just Placed My Order Too!


----------



## Duck65

Paypal sent.


----------



## owenf

Prepaid and looking forward to it. Many thanks.


----------



## trailk11

Pre-paid for mine....hopefully this is just what I've been lookin for!


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr

Paypal sent this morning!


----------



## buggz2k

*order up!*

Just sent my order, thanks.


----------



## LeEarl

Duplicator is up and running. I will have a few short clips up early next week to show some of the vidoe for those that want to see how it looks.


----------



## ucsdryder

I can see A LOT of people have been pre-ordering. Since this is first come first serve, are you still able to send out pre-orders on February 26 if I order tonight after everyone has already ordered?

Thanks,

GM


----------



## Doc Holliday

Could you pm me an address to send a m. o.? 

Thanks


----------



## off12

Found the link to order page back a page or so. Sent payment.


----------



## Terp Hunter

PayPal'd up.....can't wait to put it to use.


----------



## white00crow

Getting my order in a week or so cant wait, from what I heard from everyone on here.


----------



## smokin'dually

Paypal Sent........


----------



## wi deer hunter

Sent payment looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## lyfestyl

*You've Been Ppaled!*

This may very well be the best $15.00 I ever spent. Can't wait...now if I just had a press, a saw, a vice, uh, oh yeah, hey Honey I need a DVD player and a big screen TV for my workshop!!!


----------



## mod10g

payment sent


----------



## loc

any shipment update........patiently awaiting my dvd to get my machine tuned up


----------



## frankenstien

I,am in sent payment thanks.


----------



## LeEarl

DVD's are shipping. We are getting hit HARD with snow up here so there might be a little delay, but they are going out...

I will be posting a little teaser from the video tonight. Stay 'tuned' :wink"


----------



## Pennbowhunter

*Dvd*

Ordered one, Can't wait to get it.


----------



## silver_yummies

LeEarl said:


> DVD's are shipping. We are getting hit HARD with snow up here so there might be a little delay, but they are going out...
> 
> I will be posting a little teaser from the video tonight. Stay 'tuned' :wink"


I hear ya about the snow!! It was a white out here during the afternoon. They are talking 10-15" of snow total from this storm here in Rochester. Cant wait to get the DVD!!


----------



## loc

Cant Wait. I orders about a month ago...hope you did not forget the older orders by paypal....


----------



## LeEarl

loc said:


> Cant Wait. I orders about a month ago...hope you did not forget the older orders by paypal....


Orders have only been open for about 2 1/2 weeks :wink: But I know it feels like a month..... You will be getting it soon. I have shipped withe the earliest orderes first.....


----------



## loc

LeEarl, I know you are working hard to get these out....

paypal sent Feb 14th.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Guest

paypaled ya 
Thanks in advance


----------



## 07 brute

LeEarl said:


> I will be posting a little teaser from the video tonight. Stay 'tuned' :wink"


Are you still gonna give us a teaser?:moviecorn


----------



## 07 brute

*Preview?*

Purdy purdy PLEASE


----------



## Jughead1987

*order*

Sent pay pal payment!!:wink: can't wait to see :darkbeer:


----------



## downey

ttt


----------



## Sagittarius1963

Have they been shipped yet???


----------



## hayman

Is there a release date?

Bill


----------



## oldglorynewbie

LeEarl said:


> DVD's are shipping. We are getting hit HARD with snow up here so there might be a little delay, but they are going out...
> 
> I will be posting a little teaser from the video tonight. Stay 'tuned' :wink"





Sagittarius1963 said:


> Have they been shipped yet???





hayman said:


> Is there a release date?
> 
> Bill


Hey sag and hayman. I figured you guys might have missed LeEarls post.:wink:


----------



## Sagittarius1963

Thanx Old Glory


----------



## Kiteman

*Tuning #3*

Just did the PayPal thing. Have number 2, but would like to see the improvements on this one.


----------



## MN Doe Hunter

Just sent in my order, thanks! I have #2 but this one should be even better.


----------



## indiana redneck

Just sent pay pal payment. I cant wait i have been wanting to work on my own bows for years now. Now i dont have an excuse i have to get a press.


----------



## LeEarl

OK, the teaser has been edited, but still a little big in size. I have a great clip ready to be put up. I was busy withe my kids racing this past weekend and will be gone for the next 3 days - Work related - so I will be returning on Thursday and plan to have ALL the orderes placed before March 1st shipped out. We live in a small town and the Post Office ran out of stamps (happened last time too) and this time I even told them I needed MORE!!

Not your fault, and I am trying to get these out right away.

So, a BIG shippment will be going out on Thursday when I return and this should take care of most everyone. Keep watching your mailbox next week and 'Stay Tuned'......

Thanks guys and the teaser will be up this week!!


----------



## Smokey84

Thanks for the update LeEarl. My wife thinks I have a new "pen-pal" because I've been checking the mailbox everyday! lol


----------



## labrat

just sent paypal order


----------



## oldglorynewbie

LeEarl said:


> OK, the teaser has been edited, but still a little big in size. I have a great clip ready to be put up. I was busy withe my kids racing this past weekend and will be gone for the next 3 days - Work related - so I will be returning on Thursday and plan to have ALL the orderes placed before March 1st shipped out. We live in a small town and the Post Office ran out of stamps (happened last time too) and this time I even told them I needed MORE!!
> 
> Not your fault, and I am trying to get these out right away.
> 
> So, a BIG shippment will be going out on Thursday when I return and this should take care of most everyone. Keep watching your mailbox next week and 'Stay Tuned'......
> 
> Thanks guys and the teaser will be up this week!!


Thanks for all the hard work you have been putting in on this LeEarl! My mailman must think I have a HUGE check coming in the mail cause I have been camping out by the mail box waiting for him everyday.:thumbs_up


----------



## bass.n

I love PayPal !!


My new bow is waiting !!!  :wink:


----------



## s_house

Payment sent


----------



## Zmonster

Paypal on the way!!!!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## bowhuntermn

Thanks for the update LeEarl, can't wait to see the new vidoe


----------



## AzBuckFever

Payment sent along with PM for name change on Shipping Label  Thanks. CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## bbaumer

LeEarl said:


> DVD's are shipping. We are getting hit HARD with snow up here so there might be a little delay, but they are going out...





LeEarl said:


> You will be getting it soon. I have shipped withe the earliest orderes first.....





LeEarl said:


> We live in a small town and the Post Office ran out of stamps (happened last time too) ...


Anyone got there's yet or were we all victims of no stamps?

I ordered mine very early on (see other thread on this topic) and have not received it yet.

bbaumer


----------



## left eye

payment sent on 3/7/07 

LeEarl. Thanks for your hard work on making this DVD's and for not charging a arm and leg for them. I look forward to tuning my own bow. This may very well be the best $15.00 I ever spent. Thanks again.


~Scott~


----------



## LeEarl

bbaumer said:


> Anyone got there's yet or were we all victims of no stamps?
> 
> I ordered mine very early on (see other thread on this topic) and have not received it yet.
> 
> bbaumer


They are coming......


----------



## LeEarl

Here is a little clip from the video.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=464626


----------



## jgregoire687

Thanks LeEarl,

The clip is great and surely part of a super DVD.

Jerry


----------



## white00crow

I sent my order today, I think? I went tru all the paypal stuff except the sign up at the end, Do I have to sign up for paypal to work?


----------



## dukeflr

Paypal sent. I can't wait!


----------



## loc

LeEarl,

These ship yet?


----------



## jgregoire687

OH boy!!!!! the mail is here 

LeEarl's DVD is not


Wait for monday. But wait the wife is working that night

When one door closes another door opens.

Here is to waiting for monday :darkbeer: 

Jerry


----------



## tozwp

I'm bummed. Mail came but no dvd. I ordered back in mid February expecting it to arrive early March. Now I'm leaving for awhile and will have to wait until I get back to hopefully get it. Would have been the perfect thing to watch while traveling. 

Just a word of advice - try not to over promise on the delivery date or at least give yourself some room for error next time


----------



## Unk Bond

Heck FIRE i ordered two. Must have twice the wait


----------



## Doc Holliday

Is paypal the only form of payment you are taking?


----------



## Unk Bond

Doc Holliday said:


> Is paypal the only form of payment you are taking?


Pm him for a address for a money oder.Thats how I ordered. By money order.


----------



## $25$

*vidieo*

LeEarl told me mine should have been shipped out with the first bunch. I guess I'll have to wait till Monday, not in the mail today. So I'm patiently waitng.


----------



## white00crow

Paypal ? I went thru paypal all ecept the sign up when I ordered. That was 2 days ago. I havent recieve a notifaction from them,do you need the notifaction from paypal? please anyone let me know I have not used it before and dont know much about it.


----------



## LeEarl

If you payed with PayPal I have your order. All you should get is an e-mail that said you paid. All the DVD's should ship this week.......


----------



## 12ozd

PAYPAL / ORDER SENT

:darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## JMCFAN

I dont have a email...only the transaction conformation below... which was close to a month ago... now I hear all "should" ship this week..?? Thought a Big order was shiped last Thursday... I know its worth waiting for...this is my 3rd one... but....  

not in my mailbox today...


Feb. 15, 2007 Payment To LeEarl Rugland Completed Details -$15.00 USD $0.00 USD -$15.00 USD $0.00 USD 
Feb. 15, 2007 Transfer From Bank Account Completed Details $15.00 USD $0.00 USD $15.00 U


----------



## silver_yummies

Guys - give the guy a break already! If you can wait 3 months for a new bow, I think you can wait a month for a dvd. It takes a heck of a long time to edit and compile the footage and then to duplicate them. They will be here soon. It will be worth our while to wait!


----------



## silver_yummies

Hey LeEarl - I see you are from Roseau. I heard they won state hockey this year. Looking forward to the DVD.


----------



## LeEarl

DVD's are shipping right from my hands now...... I have 100 more ready to go out tomorrow.

I am using a different case for this batch, so let me know how you guys like them and how they stand up. I like the design. I am 100% that everyone that ordered the DVD in Feb will have theirs in the next 5 business days. I have all the DVD ready and mailing them everyday.

Here is a picture of the new cases......

silver_yummies, yes the hockey tourny was GREAT. We were at the welcome home party tonight at the school. I played on the State Champ team in 1990 when we beat Grand Rapids in the final. Brings back memories :wink:


----------



## Unk Bond

Hey Earl
The pic.Looks nice  
Later.


----------



## JMCFAN

Very cool! I like!:darkbeer: 

Hey as I am new to video editing....what sofware do you use? I have been playing with Adobe Premier Pro 2.0... steep learning curve...but pretty cool...


----------



## bowhunter2117

sir how do i place an order for your video and pay with pay pal


----------



## cdfirefighter1

bowhunter2117 said:


> sir how do i place an order for your video and pay with pay pal


I tried to link it for you but it is not working out.. lol.. on page 3 of this post is a link to the order site..


----------



## cdfirefighter1

http://www.fairchaseadventures.com/tuningdvd.html

got it this time I think


----------



## kulprit

Can't wait, checking the mail every day


----------



## LeEarl

Thanks cdfirefighter1..... That is the link. 

DVD's are all out i th email. Everyone that ordered one as of March 12 has them in the mail and on the way........ We should see everyone have one within 3-4 days!!

thanks again,


----------



## Campo

Sounds good. I still havent gotten mine yet and ordered on February 12th...Ill wait another week and if I dont see it, Ill let you know LeEarl.
Thanks again for making this DVD. I cant wait.


----------



## LeEarl

Campo, you will have yours!! There are no issues right now. I got rid of the one I was having :wink: Everything is rolling smooth right now and the DVD's are 100% shipped as of 3:00 pm today (that is when they are picked up from the PO........

Thanks again guys.....


----------



## bowhunter2117

cdfirefighter1 said:


> I tried to link it for you but it is not working out.. lol.. on page 3 of this post is a link to the order site..


thanks


----------



## jf69

Got mine today!!! YIPEE


----------



## RAP66

Awesome!!!! just sent u payment! Thanks LeEarl


----------



## gussys

Got mine today. What timing I just got a new sight, rest and string on the way. I think this will be a life saver. Thanks


----------



## jgregoire687

*got it and watching tonight*

I have my dvd. I have taken a quick glance at it and it looks good. Thanks LeEarl. Worth the wait.

Jerry


----------



## chuck7413

Just got mine in today's mail. Thanks, LeEarl!


----------



## SWATCOP

Got mine!!!


----------



## ikey

LeEarl, PP sent


----------



## MysticFlight

*Great Job LeEarl*

Got mine in the mail today and immediatly watched start to finish. Great Job!! Loos more than your first and much better camera work A++++++++ JOB. A must for all of us.


----------



## dogg3250

Got mine today. I am looking forward to watching it.


----------



## cdfirefighter1

got mine today.. thanks leEarl.. gonna watch it tonight..


----------



## coonhound

Got mine, it looks like we can go ahead and get rid of the "Bow Tuning" category, LeEarl's DVD just about covers it all.

Thanks,
****


----------



## lern

Got mine in Saturday's mail. Busy this weekend with a PITA shotgun shoot. Can't wait until Sunday evening to get a look at it.


----------



## joaxe

Archery Peeps,

...it's "da BOMB"...!!!

:jam: 

Joe


----------



## kulprit

Got mine yesterday, great video LeEarl :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## DrJAG2

Got mine yesterday, and my wife was thrilled to watch some of it last night. I have already learned a lot from just watching a few of the sections. Only thing I didn't see but was hoping to was cam timing. Thanks, LeEarl!


----------



## chocober

*tuning dvd*

sent paypal payment,


----------



## JohnAnderson

Received DVD yesterday. The best tuning video! Thanks LeEarl.


----------



## white00crow

LeEarl in your DVD you uped the tip weight to break the spin some, I just wanted to know how much weight do you need to add? Will 10grns. work or do you have to go up 25grns? Thank you for any help you can offer on this.


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*



LeEarl said:


> Campo, you will have yours!! There are no issues right now. I got rid of the one I was having :wink: Everything is rolling smooth right now and the DVD's are 100% shipped as of 3:00 pm today (that is when they are picked up from the PO........
> 
> Thanks again guys.....



----------------------------------
Hello LeEarl

Quot = the DVD's are 100% shipped as of 3:00 pm today (that is when they are picked up from the PO........
-------------
Well I'm sorry LeEarl to be the one to bring you the sad tideings.
But they are not all shipped.
I only recived one :mg: today.And paid for two.So Earl oh buddy Cought up another one  Priority mail please.To get me out of my pain.  Had to give mine to my buddy   

Later


----------



## 10Hawg

*count me in*

i have been looking for a dvd like this for a long time


----------



## papo

I recieved the DVD Saturday, Great video, lots of information, thanks a million for making such a video. extremely helpfull especially for a begginer like me.


----------



## Unk Bond

Unk Bond said:


> ----------------------------------
> Hello LeEarl
> 
> Quot = the DVD's are 100% shipped as of 3:00 pm today (that is when they are picked up from the PO........
> -------------
> Well I'm sorry LeEarl to be the one to bring you the sad tideings.
> But they are not all shipped.
> I only recived one :mg: today.And paid for two.So Earl oh buddy Cought up another one  Priority mail please.To get me out of my pain.  Had to give mine to my buddy
> 
> Later


-----------

t t t


----------



## Doc Holliday

Another great job LeEarl. :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## 12ozd

Received mine yesterday,fast response,GREAT DVD,great job!!
thanks LeEarl


----------



## LeEarl

All the DVD's ordered as of teh 19th are shipped today. Thanks everyone and keep me in the loop as to how you like the info.

Thanks again,


----------



## lyfestyl

*You Da Man!*

LeEarl...You Are Da Man!!!! 

I was hoping for some instruction in using a press...maybe next time!


----------



## bowhunterIA

Ordered mine today!


----------



## Doc Holliday

One question.

The second e-clip went flying also, didn't it.


----------



## tjwood

Anyone from outside the USA receive theirs yet?

Have asked LeEarl if he's shipped the 'foreign' orders but can't get a response.


----------



## LeEarl

When did you ask? I must have missed it. I have been getting back to everyone I get PM's from. I have a few to get back to tonight, but other then that I returned all PM's.

I shipped the last of all the out of US DVD's last week. More going out tomorrow outside the USA. I had to pick up more international forms. My kids thought it would be fun to write on a few for me :smile: I just love the help.....


----------



## LeEarl

Doc Holliday said:


> One question.
> 
> The second e-clip went flying also, didn't it.


Nope, just one e-clip let go... I had the second one in my hand :smile:


----------



## Unk Bond

LeEarl said:


> When did you ask? I must have missed it. I have been getting back to everyone I get PM's from. I have a few to get back to tonight, but other then that I returned all PM's.
> 
> I shipped the last of all the out of US DVD's last week. More going out tomorrow outside the USA. I had to pick up more international forms. My kids thought it would be fun to write on a few for me :smile: I just love the help.....


-------

----------------------------------
Hello LeeEarl
First did you read my post. 2nd did you recieve my Pm. If so have you sent me my second one. When I ordered 2 and paid forpaid for 2 .And only recieved one.

Later.


----------



## LeEarl

Unk Bond said:


> -------
> 
> ----------------------------------
> Hello LeeEarl
> First did you read my post. 2nd did you recieve my Pm. If so have you sent me my second one. When I ordered 2 and paid forpaid for 2 .And only recieved one.
> 
> Later.


Got you going..... Sorry about the late reply. I was trying to find your stuff.


----------



## Unk Bond

LeEarl said:


> Got you going..... Sorry about the late reply. I was trying to find your stuff.


---------------------
Hello
No Problem.  
Realy can't wait to watch it.Didn't get a chance to see the one I gave to my buddy. :sad: 

Later


----------



## SWATCOP

Awesome video.


----------



## Doc Holliday

LeEarl said:


> Nope, just one e-clip let go... I had the second one in my hand :smile:


Dang, you are good.


----------



## chamokaneman

*Another DVD Please*

LeEarl

I liked your DVD so much I showed it to a friend. He liked it so much he wants one of his own and gave me $15 to get one.

Paypal sent


----------



## De-Gurl

Well, I've received mine and have watched a bit of it before giving it to a friend (as a gift for helping me set up my bow). I'm very impressed!!!! A lot of the stuff was over my head (I'm still too new to archery to know what you were talking about) but my friend really got into it!!!! He was really pleased with the depth of information covered!


----------



## mikel m14

Received mine. Thanks, LeEarl


----------



## rescue.tech

sent my payment by paypal. dont know if it put the shipping info along with the payment. i did enter it on the page prior to pay with paypal


thank you


----------



## camet5

got my DVD , great job LeEarl! :set1_applaud: Thanks.:thumb:


----------



## Rudyhunt

I would like to buy the DVD, just let me know how.


----------



## Phoenix34

Got mine in last week, great job LeEarl:thumbs_up Anyone who's thinking about whether or not to buy one, it's the best money you can spend in the archery world!!


----------



## candyman2337

got mine here in Australia last friday. good job:smile:


----------



## Kiteman

*Yup!*

Got mine--THANKS!


----------



## Guest

Thanks leEarl! payment sent....I appreciate your incredibly reasonable price for such a wealth of information. CAn't wait to get it!


----------



## Jathinkysaurus

Got mine yesterday, watched most of it last night- great stuff.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Eight_Oak_Acres said:


> Thanks leEarl! payment sent....I appreciate your incredibly reasonable price for such a wealth of information. CAn't wait to get it!


It's the BEST $15 you will EVER spend in archery!


----------



## jgould

Just placed my order.


----------



## Scrapeliner

*still waiting for my copy*

i am up in Canada and still havent received mine yet...still waiting pateintly:user:


----------



## tjwood

Me neither. :sad: 
Anyone in the UK got theirs yet?


----------



## owenf

Got mine in Australia. Excellent DVD and great info. 

Many thanks for putting together such an informative DVD. Your passion for the sport shows through.

Thanks again.


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*

Hello All
My DVD came yesterday. A job well done Lee Earl  

Later


----------



## Scrapeliner

*got mine..yay*

Received my DVD today, don't have time to watch until later in the week though.

Thanks LeEarl!


----------



## nater3

I received mine on Monday and have watched most of it. I thought it did a great job of explaining and demonstrating walk back tuning and the proper set up of a bow. 
Nate


----------



## mhulle

Just ordered mine today anxiously awaiting


----------



## Guest

got mine last week. worth every penny! thanks LeEarl !!


----------



## Alan in GA

*watched some of mine today...GREAT!!*

Great video. Sure makes one want to go tie in a peep or sumthin~!
If fact, I DID. Took an old unused recurve string and spent 20 minutes unserving it. Waxed it and it worked great on a peep. I've had a TruPeep laying on the bow bench for a week. Watched your video and trotted out to the shop/garage. Put my new ROSS 331 in the press [been shooting it no peep because I'm LAZY] and used your knots/method for the fastest I've ever wrapped in a peep!
Excellent,,,excellent video. Clear, easy to understand,,makes me feel like an EXPERT bow tuner. Now I just need to put a TV in the shop so 'you and I' can more easily work on 'our' bows. 
Thanks.
Anyone here that wants to work on their own bow needs a press, and your video. Heck,,get the video FIRST. Not all the tunes involve a press I"m guessing [rest adjustments for example].
Alan in GA.


----------



## springy

hi i would like your dvd give me address to send to


----------



## steve-0

Hey LeEarl,
DVD arrived yesterday !!!
I think it was the first DVD delivered to Germany ;-)

Thank you so much for this outstanding masterpiece of bowtuning !!!

thx
steve-0


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003

Scrapeliner said:


> i am up in Canada and still havent received mine yet...still waiting pateintly:user:


I'm in Canada too & still waiting patiently. Admittedly... I ordered mine a bit late compared to you fellows.


----------



## OutdoorGuy

*Dvd*

I didn't get mine yet either. But I'll tell ya, from what I know about LeEarl, any thing he does is done right. :wink:


----------



## Gerry50

*Arrived today*

Dvd arrived in Scotland today, will look forward to playing it as soon as i get home from work.If it's better than the last one which i think it will be, It will be well worth the time it has taken to arrive in this country.Keep up the good work LeEarl.


----------



## tjwood

Got mine today in England.
Watched it end to end last night. Great stuff - especially the creep tuning - now I understand what I should be trying to achieve.
Thanks LeEarl - when does 'Number 4' hit the streets :wink:


----------



## ruddyduck

Just ordered mine today,
This seems to be a hot item.
I hope there are some left.


----------



## ponch

Earl I need an address please

Ponch


----------



## shawnm67

Ordered mine last night......

This is going to be a big help setting up my new bows.


----------



## Jumpin Jimmy

*How Long?*

Just wondering how long it takes to get one after it has been ordered? I ordered mine last week and am in no big hurry. Just wondering what the "turn around time" is. I paid for it with Paypal and noticed it has been subtracted from my account.


----------



## goosie119

payment sent via paypal. i'll be attempting to change my first set of strings so the video should be good for that. i'm not in a real hurry, but how long are we looking on the shipping? thanks, benji.


----------



## Hammer0419

Patience. I just placed my order. When I received my copy of #2 it took a while. He gets pretty swamped. #2 was awesome. #3 should be great. He is nuts for the small price he charges. He offers a priceless amount of info.


----------



## The Fella

*RE: Ordered Mine*

Ordered mine last week.


----------



## Jumpin Jimmy

*Got it!*

Got it in the mail today, so it didn't take a whole week to get here (Michigan) from Minnesota. Watched a lot of it and it pretty much puts into practice what is covered in the bow tuning forums. Just can't beat seeing it actually done to get the concept of stuff like walk back tuning, rest set up and etc.


----------



## [email protected]

got my video today....it's great... but i'm still confused on how to time the binary system..maybe in the next video???


----------



## MN Doe Hunter

b0wtech4me said:


> got my video today....it's great... but i'm still confused on how to time the binary system..maybe in the next video???


I think one of the basic concepts of the binary system is that the cams are always in sync and don't need to be timed.


----------



## [email protected]

i find that hard to believe...just cause they're linked doesn't mean the can't be out of time...maybe i'm wrong


----------



## jgould

just recieved mine, thanks. Great value


----------



## carteranderson

*payment sent*

via paypal.

Just keeping you at the top!
Carter


----------



## 1shotca

Just got my copy today, took a lil less than 2 weeks to get here, not bad at all. Great tuning guide and serving section. Every thing is well explained and shown, and if you shoot a martin bow its an a - z guide. All in all an A++ video and if you havnt ordered it yet you missing out


----------



## rdobias

*video*

send me an address and i will send money order.


----------



## springy

ok already how do you get one is it ready yet cant wait tell us were to send the money thanks lou


----------



## Bow Walker

Sombody - please - post a link to the ordering site!!!


----------



## dartonkid

does this video show you how to make strings?


----------



## Bow Walker

LeEarl.........Post up an ordering link.

Or - does the older "pre-order" link still work???


----------



## Bow Walker

Finaly found a link - buried deep http://www.fairchaseadventures.com/tuningdvd.html

Ordered today - already getting anxious. I've got the 1st and 2nd.......now to comlete the trilogy.


----------



## LeEarl

Update..... All DVD's ordered as of today will be shipped out tomorrow. Thanks to everyone.....


----------



## goosie119

LeEarl said:


> Update..... All DVD's ordered as of today will be shipped out tomorrow. Thanks to everyone.....


WOOHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## moosedog

*Tuning DVD*

I definitly want one, please keep informed.


----------



## The Fella

*RE: Lost Order????*

LeEarl,

I ordered DVD on April 5th, mail just ran today April 19th, and still nothing. Could you check on my order, or is it better to cancel and then reorder. Even with the US Postal Service it should have been here within a few days.

Mark Allen


----------



## LeEarl

The Fella said:


> LeEarl,
> 
> I ordered DVD on April 5th, mail just ran today April 19th, and still nothing. Could you check on my order, or is it better to cancel and then reorder. Even with the US Postal Service it should have been here within a few days.
> 
> Mark Allen


I will check. Some of the orders got mixed up with the dates. I like to keep the orders grouped by order date, easier to track. But with the last bunch I was messed up a little. I will check and let you know. No reason to cancel and reorder. We got you covered.......


----------



## lasse5214

Hello 
Where can i order this DVD ???
I want to buy one..


----------



## ruddyduck

Mine came in today,
Wow, very professional LeEarl.
Thanks. :wink:


----------



## beakerello

I'm gonna order one.


----------



## The Fella

*RE: No DVD*



LeEarl said:


> I will check. Some of the orders got mixed up with the dates. I like to keep the orders grouped by order date, easier to track. But with the last bunch I was messed up a little. I will check and let you know. No reason to cancel and reorder. We got you covered.......


LeEarl,
As April 21st I still have not received the DVD I ordered on the April 5th, and haven't heard anything from you (you said that you would check on it and let me know). Please let me know how to cancel the order and have the charges removed from my credit card.
Thanks


----------



## LeEarl

The Fella said:


> LeEarl,
> As April 21st I still have not received the DVD I ordered on the April 5th, and haven't heard anything from you (you said that you would check on it and let me know). Please let me know how to cancel the order and have the charges removed from my credit card.
> Thanks


The DVD was shipped. No idea why yo udo not have it yet. Others that ordered on the same day as yours have theirs. I did check your order and it was shipped out early last week. Let me know if you do not have it on Monday and I can ship another one.

Sorry for the wait......


----------



## archer58 in pa

I would like one of your DVD's.
What's your pay-pal address???
This DVD will fill in some blanks for me.


----------



## Hammer0419

I know with doing ebay. The US Post Office has been slower than hell! Probally because of all the Taxes in the mail.


----------



## dill taxi

I ordered mine on Sat April 21, how long will it take to get to South Dakota? Just curious. Thanks


----------



## goosie119

dvd arrived today! now i have to decide on watching this or watching the brewers spank the cubbies!!!


----------



## jgreg

I would like to order video please send me your adress thanks Jim


----------



## coues

*I ordered mine on April 18th and got it on the 23rd.*

Can't ask for any better service than that! The best $15 I've ever spent. I've been setting up and tuning my own equipment for 22 years, and I can't believe how much I learned. Just the section on walk back tuning was worth the price alone. Thanks!


----------



## BradMc26

Is the DVD still available?


----------



## outback jack

Got mine yesterday. Man it's a great video.


----------



## Steve Simpkins

*Tuning dvd*

The Dvd are excellent and have great information for setting up a bow. 
Has anyone had problems with the dvd skipping. I have both the first and
second dvd's and both skip and at times hard to understand. I am also
ordering the 3rd one and hopefully will have no problems.

Steve


----------



## CML

Anyone know if we can still order a copy of this video? Or did I miss the wagon? :sad: 

New member,
CML

WooHoo! First post! Long time lurker


----------



## LeEarl

No wagon missed this time. Just a little down time for catch up. I just wantt o make sure eveyone had the DVD;s they ordered before I start shipping any more. I have plenty on hand ready to go out, just making sure all the DVD;s have reached their marks :smile: I will have orderd ready again in about 10 days!!


----------



## scotts4

i ordered mine on 4 23 and didn't get it yet did it go out or will it be on the next shipment thanks scott


----------



## bwoodtx

I sent paypal payment on April 18th and have not received the DVD yet.


----------



## LeEarl

All DVD's are out. The last of them were sent out this weekend, along with a few International orders. I hope everyone has them by the end of the week. If not let me know and we can figure out why...

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Raven1911

LeEarl,

I sent you a PM a while ago, but I will just ask the question here. I am very interested in buying your DVD and learning how to tune my bow. I just bought a Guardian and would like to learn to do some stuff myself on it. Would your DVD apply to the unique design of the Guardian?? Also, I do not have paypal if I decide to buy a DVD from you. Do you accept money orders or checks? Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## LeEarl

I thought I replyed to your PM. The tuning part of the DVD will help all bows out there. Not a lot of cam tuning for the hybrids this time, but I cover it a little. The other tuning parts will be good for every bow. I do not have any Bowtech bows in the video. I do not have access to them, yet.......

As for getting the DVD, I will have it back up for sale soon, just a little break right now. The you can order with a MO. Keep watching next week for a new order thread.

Thanks guys, I hope I have replied to everyone. If not let me know :wink:


----------



## beakerello

LeEarl, Awesome DVD. I use to work in television/video production so I know the effort it takes to make a DVD happen. I got mine yesterday, and watched it right away, very informative.


----------



## hardineric

*How do I order*

I'm looking to convert my garage into a bow shop, I was recommended from the folks at Martin to watch your video. How do I order it?


----------



## LeEarl

I will post a new order site soon. Just finishing up on the quality check of the shipping. Everything looks good so far, so I think orders will go back up mid next week...

Thanks again guys....


----------



## scotts4

still didnt get it


----------



## scotts4

got it today thanks


----------



## bow_hunter44

*The secret to life*

is timing. And as usual, mine is bad. However, as long as some more of those DVD's are made I'm willing to wait for mine!! I just don't want to miss the next window of opportunity!!!!!


----------



## sdpeb1

*hybrids*

You said in one post that there's not alot on hybrid cam tuning yet. Do you intend to release a dvd with more on these systems? thanks


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003

Tundra_Hawk2003 said:


> I'm in Canada too & still waiting patiently. Admittedly... I ordered mine a bit late compared to you fellows.


Got it yesterday! A great video! I am really happy that I ordered it.
Nice job LeEarl!


----------



## MikeM300

*Tuning DVD*

I would like some info on this DVD. I have been looking for a tuning video or DVD for a while. 

Can I have info on where to get one?? I am very interested!!! Thank-you


----------



## lasse5214

Got mine today  I am super pleased. Best money ever spend. Nice dvd really well made.
Thanks a lot from Norway


----------



## jackhorner

hi, i would like one also. would you post to australia, i have pay pal. i'm new at this tunning caper but i'm not happy with the local pro shop and the next closest is a three hour drive. i have a hoyt trykon 06, would this dvd be suitable for me or would you recomend another. thanks brett


----------



## Bow Walker

I got mine today!! Well worth waiting for. It compliments the first two that I have.

LeEarl !!........put me down for the next one in the series - and I'm series-ious!!


----------



## Nacho2770

I would like to order one of your DVD's.

I sent you a PM at the beginning of the week.


----------



## DutchKnine

Do you have anymore of the bow tuning dvd's? Please email me at

[email protected]. Thanks.


----------



## Nuttzy

*I need to order a video*

Good Day LeEarl,

I have a good buddy serving over in Afganistan, and he asked me to find him a DVD on how to set up, maintain, service a bow. He is a novice so I'm wondering if this video would help him? 

Please email the specifics on ordering at the following address

[email protected]

Thanks for your time,

Nuttzy


----------



## white00crow

Nuttzy,
this dvd is all he will need it is great and easy to understand! I go back to it anytime I am tuning or doing anyset up on any bow.


----------



## LeEarl

Nuzzy, E-mail sent.......


----------



## someonescop

Payment sent last night! Can't wait. :darkbeer: :wink:


----------



## pal

would like to order a dvd if you have any left 
don't know where to go for pay-pal/order info 
any help greatly appreciated


----------



## anifong

add me to the "wanna buy" list - thanks.


----------



## mbrown

Please add me to the want to buy list. Will PayPal as soon as you say GO.

Thanks

Michael


----------



## LeEarl

There is a different link to order on. If you guys want to order here is the new link.....

http://www.fairchaseadventures.com/staytuned.html

Thanks guys and the DVDs are shipping out, even with the huge increase in postage..... :smile:


----------



## OutdoorGuy

Just ordered mine. I hope it comes soon. I can't wait. :wink:


----------



## ks_kiwi

I just ordered - can't help but figure that with the right info, I can do a better job of looking after my bow than the pro shop...


----------



## LeEarl

Good Pro Shops are worth a LOT, but when you can work on your own stuff it is priceless.... :smile:
Thanks for the orders!!


----------



## Reich

*Did you get my order.*



LeEarl said:


> Good Pro Shops are worth a LOT, but when you can work on your own stuff it is priceless.... :smile:
> Thanks for the orders!!


Just checking to see if you got my payment? Receipt # 2739-0907-7448-3148. I placed it late last week.

Thanks, Mickey


----------



## MidwestJ

Got my DVD. Well done LeEarl. Thanks!:clap:


----------



## Reich

*Received my dvd...*

Thank you---)))) LeEarl

Mickey


----------



## chadvone

Got my DVD. Wow some great stuff.
I really liked how you showed the Hoyt shooters twice how to creep tune the cam and half!!! LOL I thought my DVD player was messing up had to watch over and over. Once hitting the mike and once without. 

Do I win a prize for catching this????

Great Video, this will save me a small fortune. Right after I order a press, fletching jig, serving kit etc etc, Classifieds here I come!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greg29651

Is there a new link to order this DVD?


----------



## osageghost

LeEarl, sent mail and pm, thanks, Steve


----------



## dormin

Greg29651 said:


> Is there a new link to order this DVD?


:set1_signs009:


----------



## LeEarl

I will post a new link in the Classifieds after I make sure everyone has the DVD's they ordered. Just do not want to get to far behind with a few guys that have not recieved them...

The next one will have some updated info on some cams too :wink:


----------



## Greg29651

Thanks for the info, I definitely want one on your next batch! 

Thanks again!


----------



## MikeStod

Any status on the 4th edition of your tuning DVD LeEarl?? If they're still a long way out do you have any 3rd editions left? Feel free to PM me with ordering instructions!


----------



## Punch_Free4L

Any plans for a "Boxed set"??


----------



## BukWild

I need a dvd also!


----------



## Jamesw

I would like a boxed set as well.


----------



## Bowhunter47

Please send me the information on how to order also.


----------



## Greg29651

LeEarl said:


> There is a different link to order on. If you guys want to order here is the new link.....
> 
> http://www.fairchaseadventures.com/staytuned.html
> 
> Thanks guys and the DVDs are shipping out, even with the huge increase in postage..... :smile:


Here's a link in LeEarl's post.


----------



## Punch_Free4L

just sent in my order.


----------



## LeEarl

Greg29651 said:


> Here's a link in LeEarl's post.


Thanks for the link :thumb:


----------



## la.basscat

Ordered mine


----------



## Madcap_Magician

Is there any way to order not using PayPal? I don't have a PayPal account and don't want to set up an account just to buy the video.


----------



## 37macca

*Dvd*

How do I go about getting a copy? I'm in Australia.


----------



## totalcomfort

are the bianary cam bows covered in the dvd????


----------



## LeEarl

totalcomfort said:


> are the bianary cam bows covered in the dvd????


Not really on this version, but they will be on the next one :thumb:


----------



## LeEarl

DVD's are off line for ordering right now. I want t omake sure I get this last bunch out. The orders came in pretty fast :nod:

Thanks guys....


----------



## carlosii

LeEarl said:


> DVD's are off line for ordering right now. I want t omake sure I get this last bunch out. The orders came in pretty fast :nod:
> 
> Thanks guys....


hope mine was among those you sent out!!


----------



## LeEarl

carlosii said:


> hope mine was among those you sent out!!


Everyone that ordered one the order page will have their DVD's by the end of this week... I was gone all weekend and I am sending out the final bunch this afternoon. Like I said, the orders came in quick and I shut down the link to make sure I had enough DVD's to ship out. I hade to duplicate a few more to hit the mark but they are all going out....

The new ones should be ready not to long from now. Indoor is here and now my kids are playing hockey games every weekend and racing snowmobiles, so my time is a little more limited.... You guys will love the new one with all the info for EVERYONE this time!!

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Greg29651

Sounds great LeEarl, I can't wait until I get it! 

I think I read on here somewhere that your next video is going to cover the solo cam, any truth to this?


----------



## oldglorynewbie

Greg29651 said:


> Sounds great LeEarl, I can't wait until I get it!
> 
> I think I read on here somewhere that your next video is going to cover the solo cam, any truth to this?


He covered the Solo Cam on the last one.


----------



## Madcap_Magician

Never got my initial question answered. 

When the video comes out is there any way to order it without using PayPal?


----------



## Greg29651

oldglorynewbie said:


> He covered the Solo Cam on the last one.




Thanks!:thumbs_up


----------



## oldglorynewbie

Madcap_Magician said:


> Never got my initial question answered.
> 
> When the video comes out is there any way to order it without using PayPal?


I am pretty sure he took money orders last time.


Greg29651 said:


> Thanks!:thumbs_up


You are welcome.:teeth:


----------



## 2WO71

*i'm in,*

Just let me know when you want the mula....can't wait


----------



## Unk Bond

oldglorynewbie said:


> I am pretty sure he took money orders last time.
> 
> 
> You are welcome.:teeth:



-------------------------
Yep he did for me. :wink:


----------



## sundowner41

*order status??*

I sent an order in on the 6th, transaction ID 1MU71848V7411291P.

Can you please give me a status report at your convenience.

Tim Hance


----------



## oldglorynewbie

Unk Bond said:


> -------------------------
> Yep he did for me. :wink:


You were the one I thought of Unk.


----------



## jday112

LeEal - I sent payment on January 3rd, can you please confirm that the dvd was shipped. Thanks.


----------



## carlosii

Paid with pay pal last week. When do you expect to ship???

Thanks.


----------



## Challenger

jday112 said:


> LeEal - I sent payment on January 3rd, can you please confirm that the dvd was shipped. Thanks.



I paid on the 4th and would like confirmation too please.


----------



## MikeStod

I forget exactly which day I ordered, but I haven't received mine yet either. I'd imagine with a bunch of us not receiving it yet, its just a general delay in getting the orders together or something. I'm sure LeEarl will let us know whats going on.


----------



## crackshot1952

*im in*

count me in


----------



## BuckmyBass

*Let me know*

LeEarl, Hey I'm interested and would like to have a DVD. Please get with me and let me know what I need to do. Count me N.

Thanks JOHN


----------



## rfd499

I am interested also....where do I order from?


----------

